# Private Campground in Lansing area south?



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Looking for a nice private campground that doesn't have seasonals. Pool or beach would be nice. I normally camp in state parks but have found myself organizing a group get together that will take about 20 sites and I think a private will be easier to set this up.

Thanks!


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

There is one on Aurelius road, in south Lansing. Its called Twin Diamonds. Its literally in town. You can actually hear gun fire from the nearby hood. Its right on the Granger garbage juice river.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Check on-line...MARVAC...They have a guide that you can use choose campgrounds from all over the state..Most are private..


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

downrange said:


> There is one on Aurelius road, in south Lansing. Its called Twin Diamonds. Its literally in town. You can actually hear gun fire from the nearby hood. Its right on the Granger garbage juice river.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


http://www.michcampgrounds.com/arvc...OUNTY=NONE&TCOUNTY=&SORTBY=name&CDATE=&ZONE=0

Probably have a much better time, trying to find something in a different area. This is a very old campground, which I think used to be a KOA back around 1975. I believe it is the only one in Lansing.

Some on the outskirts though... http://www.michigan.org/Places-to-S...&page=0&sort=distasc&miles=50&ips=B511&rpp=25


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

I inspect them for the State...PM me...


----------

